# Tour Kassel --> Meißner --> Kassel



## votec-cougar (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand GPS-Daten von KS zum Meißner und zurück?
Wenn möglich nicht nur Forstautobahn...!?

Altnernativ könnte man ja mal versuchen eine Gruppe zusammen zur bekommen...

Postet doch mal...


----------



## OPM (4. Oktober 2011)

votec-cougar schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand GPS-Daten von KS zum Meißner und zurück?
> Wenn möglich nicht nur Forstautobahn...!?



Landstrasse & wenn du fast oben bist, an der linken Strassenseite in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votec-cougar (4. Oktober 2011)

OK...aber...

Wir sind doch hier im MTB-Forum, oder?
Ich wollte mich über keine Landstraßen nerven, sondern ein paar schöne Trails zum Meißner abrollen...

Jemand bessere Vorschläge?


----------

